# Cornsnake head twitching and not feeding



## monkeyjax (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all my 12yo butter motley cornsnake hasn't eaten in about a month. Normally eats a rat weaner every week/2 weeks with no problem. In the last fortnight I have also noticed an occasional twitchy/jerky movement with her head. Possibly when startled movement in front of viv or when offering food items. As if maybe her sight is impaired. She's in a 4ft viv, hot end 28-30C ceramic heater on pulse stat. 8% Arcadia UV light. I popped a moist hide in her viv this morning. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

My corn had a brain tumour when her head started to twitch/jerk.Started off occasionally but gradually got worse.I'm not saying yours has one but i would say vets for a check up.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Sounds neurological and I'd get her seen by a vet.


----------

